# Newbie Chick can’t wait to Carve!!!



## Changa_Mama (Jan 19, 2019)

Hey everyone!!! Your intelligent snowboarding brains and advice is much needed and appreciated ? ***still don’t know if I’m goofy or regular***


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Changa_Mama said:


> Hey everyone!!! Your intelligent snowboarding brains and advice is much needed and appreciated ? ***still don’t know if I’m goofy or regular***


I'm guessing you're just falling leaf (heel side only) down slopes. I would just pick one and don't worry about if you're goofy or regular, and you'll likely be able to learn one the same as the other. A lot of people skateboard and snowboard with opposite stances so I don't think there's really a specific way to find out especially if one isn't feeling more natural to you.


----------



## Changa_Mama (Jan 19, 2019)

Yes I am mainly only digging in with my heels, straightening out then then turning with other foot forward. I get off the lift with left foot forward because that’s how I learned and it feels nice riding at 12 ducky at the moment. Seems to work the best to ride either way. Thank you!!! ?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Changa_Mama said:


> Yes I am mainly only digging in with my heels, straightening out then then turning with other foot forward. I get off the lift with left foot forward because that’s how I learned and it feels nice riding at 12 ducky at the moment. Seems to work the best to ride either way. Thank you!!! ?


You got some linoleum somewhere in your house?
Run across the floor in your socks, not shoes.
Your feet have to slide.

so...
Run across the floor in your socks & then slide on your feet.
One of your feet is gonna be forward of the other one.

Don'y think about it , just run across your floor & slide.

That's how you ride.


Oh & by the way






TT


----------



## Changa_Mama (Jan 19, 2019)

First off, you’re awesome and I’m doing great thank you ?

Okay I did the test and it seems to be my left however when I did the push test I landed on my right. I’m probably overthinking it and should just let it happen naturally. It’d be nice to be able to ride switch. I’ve been practicing toes by getting up on them and turning around to my heels but not on steep terrain. I’m excited to keep learning from you all thanks for having me ☺


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Changa_Mama said:


> First off, you’re awesome and I’m doing great thank you ?
> 
> Okay I did the test and it seems to be my left however when I did the push test I landed on my right. I’m probably overthinking it and should just let it happen naturally. It’d be nice to be able to ride switch. I’ve been practicing toes by getting up on them and turning around to my heels but not on steep terrain. I’m excited to keep learning from you all thanks for having me ☺


The push test is no good. Your brain needs to know you are moving forward.
Switch will come, maybe faster than others?

But you need to start with riding forward.

Then this is the hard part.
You're gonna have to do that toe side carve.

It obviously scares the shit out of you & you're not gonna like this next part.
You're gonna eat shit, it won't be that bad you'll be going slow.

Get your arms up, get ready.
DON'T get your arms extended, that will land you on your hands, which equates to wrists & you don't wanna break those.

You want your hands up towards your face, elbows out.
Similar to how fighters stand, like you are defending yourself.
Cause that's exactly what you're doing.


You have to do this though chicky poo.
It sounds a bit like it's already been too long.
Until you do that toe side carve, you're not really snowboarding.

You gotta bite the bullet, you've wiped out before it ain't that bad.
Hey, you might not even wipe out, you could just ride away into the sunset.

BUT YOU HAVE TO DO IT


TT


----------



## Changa_Mama (Jan 19, 2019)

I completely agree with you. I need to go for it! I’ve eaten it plenty of times and I expect many more but hey that’s learning. I’m a 30 year old lady now and my bones hurt all the time but I am determined to do this! 

Do you recommend I try this on a small hill? Should I go back to the bunny? Funny thing is I was teaching a friend and was practicing on the bunny hill (which I hate because it’s pure ice most the time) but I was able to do two 360s when attempting to turn on my toes it was awesome I didn’t fall! Then I ate it trying again ?

Allowing my body to lean forward is definitely scary. Doing it anyways. Can’t wait to update you guys when I finally get it down! Practice practice!

Thank you!!!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Changa_Mama said:


> I completely agree with you. I need to go for it! I’ve eaten it plenty of times and I expect many more but hey that’s learning. I’m a 30 year old lady now and my bones hurt all the time but I am determined to do this!
> 
> Do you recommend I try this on a small hill? Should I go back to the bunny? Funny thing is I was teaching a friend and was practicing on the bunny hill (which I hate because it’s pure ice most the time) but I was able to do two 360s when attempting to turn on my toes it was awesome I didn’t fall! Then I ate it trying again ?
> 
> ...


Well don't look for the iciest slope you can find:dry:
But you don't want it super flat, that'll just make it more difficult.

I went out with a girl once, who when our relationship started wouldn't do that toe side carve.
After a couple times it was killing me
I had to sit her down, tell her that & THEN MAKE HER DO IT.

She wasn't to impressed with the fact I told her "you have to do it & you have to do it right now"
She ended up being really REALLY good. I could go anywhere, as fast as I wanted & she was right on my ass.
It was actually the coolest fucking thing you can imagine.
She was better than almost all my friends. 

It didn't happen over night though haha, it took years & years
But it was awesome.

I miss her so much haha d'oh


TT


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

I started learning goofy because all the tests said that's what I was. Then one day I did a long cruisy cambered blue riding switch because toe-edge was kinder to my knackered legs, & it just felt right. So I switched the bindings around & did a day regular, & that confirmed it - I'm now regular.

The tests can push you in the right direction, but they can also push you in the wrong direction. Based on my experience, it's better to get to the stage where you can link turns then spend enough time riding switch to get past any initial awkward feeling to see if it feels more natural.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome!! 

If getting off the lift goofy felt _"natural?"_ Then my money is on you being goofy. Since It's actually one of the hardest things to do. (..I still fail frequently!) :laugh: Just my 2¢. 

As for all the other,.... no disrepect to TT, but if you haven't already, you need to get some lessons. Staying in that fear based, "_heelside-straight-heelside until eating shit_" stage is addictive and counterproductive as all hell! Some ppl get stuck and _never_ get over it. 

You need someone to run you thru some drills on C turns. Both toe & heelside. It helps condition you for linking the two as well. (...or at least it did me!) Linking turns is vital to moving past this stage you're stuck in. Until you get there, snowboarding feels like an exercise in masochism. :blink: 

After it clicks,...? Snowboarding becomes an addictive thrill a minute, you'll _never_ want winter to end, sort of thing! :grin:

Lots of ppl here,.. advanced & intermediate riders alike, still take a lesson now & again to reinforce good technique or learn something new. 

Get a lesson or two from a qualified instructor. They are worth the $$ and will almost certainly advance your riding moreso than any interwebz advice.  

:hairy:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I agree with chomps. Find the cheapest place around and get a lesson. If you can afford 2 or 3 that's even better. The tricks TT is telling you are ok but he is thinking like 5 steps beyond your current riding level. 

If you cant properly link turns you should go back to the smaller hill and get to the point of linking turns. Once you can properly link turns and ride green terrain comfortably is when you move up to blue rated runs. 

Your whole perspective of snowboarding will change when ypu ride properly


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

You may be one of the few where there isn't any discernible difference for stance. In the end I think the ultimate test is to just try sliding around on the board with each and try to determine which seems easier or less stress inducing. First with some kick and slides keeping note of which is easier to stay straight. If that doesn't help try some simple toe side J turns as I think toe side requires a bit more foot muscle fine tuning.

As for the falling leaf habit, it's pretty common. Honestly, as mentioned grab a lesson or two. Not sure how many times you've been out, but 3-5 times out isn't unusual before you even really start to think things are clicking at all.

The learning curve is steep but after the first few days even if you have tons to go at least you will feel that you are actually riding.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

It's a very mental thing. I sometimes still falling leaf down steep trees or moguls if I don't feel confident on getting my heel.

More often than not though as soon as I just commit to my toe edge I'm okay.


----------



## riderriderpow77 (Jan 11, 2015)

imo just get good at both. its makes you a better rider if you're ambidextrous.


----------



## Changa_Mama (Jan 19, 2019)

Hey Guys good morning! Excuse me if my quotes get butchered but trying to do this proper 



timmytard said:


> Well don't look for the iciest slope you can find:dry:
> But you don't want it super flat, that'll just make it more difficult.
> 
> I went out with a girl once, who when our relationship started wouldn't do that toe side carve.
> ...


This is beautiful TT, bet that was the coolest thing ever!!! I will be that chick one day I swear it! hahaha



Radialhead said:


> I started learning goofy because all the tests said that's what I was. Then one day I did a long cruisy cambered blue riding switch because toe-edge was kinder to my knackered legs, & it just felt right. So I switched the bindings around & did a day regular, & that confirmed it - I'm now regular.
> 
> The tests can push you in the right direction, but they can also push you in the wrong direction. Based on my experience, it's better to get to the stage where you can link turns then spend enough time riding switch to get past any initial awkward feeling to see if it feels more natural.


I am going to test it out both ways and see what feels more natural once i get the proper body movements down  Thank you!



chomps1211 said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> If getting off the lift goofy felt _"natural?"_ Then my money is on you being goofy. Since It's actually one of the hardest things to do. (..I still fail frequently!) :laugh: Just my 2¢.
> 
> ...


I am down for some lessons! Talked to the guys up at my mountain (Lee Canyon, Las Vegas NV) and they said its like 200 for two hours but you can have up to 4 people to cut the price down or something of the sort. I might just set something up so I can speed up my progression. I've been snowboarding for 3 years now but have only been about 25 times or so (maybe not even). My 5th and 6th time snowboarding is when I got thrown onto the top of Aspen Mountain then Breckenridge by my ex (blue trails all the way down had to heel it on the extremely steep parts but it was no problem getting down and was fun AF) However I know it will be much more enjoyable once I can carve. I'm a bit nervous to try getting off the lift goofy and falling but should probably give it a try. Wont know until I do! Thank you! 

I've also been religiously watching beginner carving snowboard tutorials on YouTube and its giving me more perspective along with toe side turns etc...I believe I need a wider stance. Gonna tweak that today.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Changa_Mama said:


> Hey Guys good morning! Excuse me if my quotes get butchered but trying to do this proper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The wider stance will make a big difference. You'll find yourself way more stable on edge transitioning and conquer that fear.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Changa_Mama said:


> Hey Guys good morning!
> 
> *....I've also been religiously watching beginner carving snowboard tutorials on YouTube* and its giving me more perspective along with toe side turns etc...*I believe I need a wider stance. Gonna tweak that today.*


Just so you're looking and learning in the right places,.. while "Carving" is widely considered to be the _epitome_ of rider expertise and board control. (...that & slaying steep & deep POW!) . It's *not* the way most of us get down the mountain most of the time. Usually it's a combination of skidded & "Skarved" turns. (SkiddedCarve)  

For most of us, true carving takes years of practice to get any good at. And even then, it's not always an all the time, every day thing. It's a tool in the skillset! 

Carving is considered an _advanced_ technique. So if you're searching specifically for carving tutorials? You're almost certainly watching videos of advanced riding. Not usually something you jump into straight after falling leaf. :shrug: :facepalm3: :laugh:

You might be making things tougher on yourself than you need to. Some ppl advocate jumping in with both feet. This does work for some, but usually a stepped up approach to more advanced riding techniques is more productive. 

Here's a pretty good tutorial for beginners. There are plenty other decent YT ones out there. (I just personally like the Snowboard Addition tutorials.) 











https://m.youtube.com/results?search_query=snowboard+addiction+beginner

Hope this helps! 
:hairy:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Slide on the floor see which way your body wants to slide comfortably.
And then stick to that direction instead of changing back and forth until you are comfortable with turning and stuff. Then try ride switch if that's your thing.
Pay some lessons if you are not self taught kinda person. I think most resorts charge like $60 more on top of lift tickets for a 2 hour lesson.
As far as carving, it's too early for you now. Need to have some basic board control before carving. Of course you need to be comfortable going fast first.


----------



## Changa_Mama (Jan 19, 2019)

chomps1211 said:


> Changa_Mama said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Guys good morning!
> ...


Makes lots of sense Chomps. I just want to properly be able to get on each edge then I’ll work out the pro carving part if that’s even something I’m capable of lol. I’ve been watching beginner SnowboardProCamp vids but will def check out the ones you attached if I haven’t seen them already haha! 

Also here are pics of my stance measurements at the moment, haven’t tweaked it yet. This is also how far out my foot pad goes I think it should be fine.

https://imgur.com/gallery/A5LTMm1

Thanks again ?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yup! If those ramps are extended as far as they go? You're fine. No gaps. You should be good! :grin:


-edit-
Btw,... skidded/skarved turns require you to use your respective edges. Most of us started _there_ in learning edge awareness/control. :laugh:

From _there_ we start to work on more advanced edging techniques. Juss sayin'! 

:lol:
:hairy:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You want to look at videos for beginner S turns and skidded turns.... as chomps said, the term 'carving' is an advanced skill

The price is likely for private lessons. You should be able to get in to cheaper group lessons if that is too steep a price point for you. Lessons will save you many days of self learning though.


----------



## Changa_Mama (Jan 19, 2019)

chomps1211 said:


> Yup! If those ramps are extended as far as they go? You're fine. No gaps. You should be good! <img src="http://www.snowboardingforum.com/images/SnowboardingForum_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> -edit-
> ...





Argo said:


> You want to look at videos for beginner S turns and skidded turns.... as chomps said, the term 'carving' is an advanced skill
> 
> The price is likely for private lessons. You should be able to get in to cheaper group lessons if that is too steep a price point for you. Lessons will save you many days of self learning though.


Thanks guys. I didn’t realize there was a middle I guess haha! Lessons definitely have to happen soon. 
Here is a video of me last year about mine 9th or 10th time boarding (I’m in pink) My friend was trying to teach me toes. I have made some progress since this and go much faster now/have which is fuuuun ?

Please pick me apart and tell me what you see I’m doing wrong. Looks like my knees aren’t bent enough as well?

Vid: https://imgur.com/gallery/rGFcuMv

By the way people on Imgur are brutal AF. Only using it like a photobucket and they are not having it lol!

Thanks!!!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Changa_Mama said:


> Please pick me apart and tell me what you see I’m doing wrong. Looks like my knees aren’t bent enough as well?


You need a lesson to learn the basics. 
Scratch looking up vids about "carving". As others said, that would be only misleading/confusing as you're not on that level yet. 

Your task right now is to learn the very basic of doing a turn, doing a transition, and then beginning to learn to use your edges deliverately. A lesson will increase the learning curve.

I'd also recommend to get a helmet...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> You need a lesson to learn the basics.
> Scratch looking up vids about "carving". As others said, that would be only misleading/confusing as you're not on that level yet.
> 
> Your task right now is to learn the very basic of doing a turn, doing a transition, and then beginning to learn to use your edges deliverately. A lesson will increase the learning curve.
> ...



+1 

If you can't buy a helmet before,.. rent one for your lesson! You'll be pushing yourself and probably falling a lot. We're most of us, BIG helmet advocates here. (..._nobody_ looks cool drooling in a hospital gown.)  :laugh:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

It sounds like you are fully committed to learning to ride, which is a good thing, and 90% of the journey. Consider looking into the Snowboard Addiction subscription. Several of us on this board are subscribers. The vids are good, and will give you valuable pointers that might not be intuitively obvious. And they cover everything from rank beginner stuff all the way to jibbing and jumps.

Also, I don't know how your local mountain handles lessons, but at Seymour they charge a ton less for group lessons (per person) than for privates. A couple of times I've managed to be the only person in a group lesson, which gave me a private lesson for a group rate. If you can eyeball the crowds and pick a time, it might be worth trying. Hell, even being in a lesson with one other person would be ok.

Also, 25 times over 3 years means you're spending half of each season re-learning what you forgot over the summer. If you get a good instructor, a lesson will give you a full season's worth of advancement in a day. Decide beforehand if you're a reductionist or holistic learner and ask for an instructor that matches up. Getting someone who tells you to "feel the snow" when you want the technique broken down to its mechanics is not helpful (my wife had that one time. The cursing was epic).


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Changa_Mama said:


> Thanks guys. I didn’t realize there was a middle I guess haha! Lessons definitely have to happen soon.
> Here is a video of me last year about mine 9th or 10th time boarding (I’m in pink) My friend was trying to teach me toes. I have made some progress since this and go much faster now/have which is fuuuun ?
> 
> Vid: https://imgur.com/gallery/rGFcuMv


Eeeh, idk if that can be even called snowboarding and certainly not what I am expecting after 10 days of doing it.
Your main problem is probably not turning your head and looking at where you are going. You are not turning your head align with the board and you are looking down at the board. Look ahead of you.
And like others have said, get a helmet.


----------



## Changa_Mama (Jan 19, 2019)

Okay. =/ kind of discouraging but like I said I’ve been thrown on huge mountains and had to get down them so I did what I knew how and it helped me get more comfortable on the board. It’s not a race though. I’ll get it down soon. Thanks


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Changa_Mama said:


> Okay. =/ kind of discouraging but like I said I’ve been thrown on huge mountains and had to get down them so I did what I knew how and it helped me get more comfortable on the board. It’s not a race though. I’ll get it down soon. Thanks


We are not being discouraging. We are being realistic instead of sugarcoating it. You came to ask questions and we answer them.
Either way, you gotta start riding on that toe edge more. Try toe edge falling leaf and then spin to heel side and then toe side by putting more weight on your front leg each time which will be your right leg if you ride goofy.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

@Donutz has some good points. If you're there on a Sunday? That's often a good time to schedule a group lesson. 

Last time I did that I was the only person in the group... Either way, it's likely to be a smaller group on Sun than on Fri! ( Also, if he/she is a good instructor, tip them!) They don't get paid sqwat compared to the cost of lessons. Resort keeps that money. 

Also,... as Donutz mentioned, if you aren't gelling with your instructor? Don't be afraid to ask for someone else. It's your money & your ass falling in the snow.  :laugh:


----------



## Changa_Mama (Jan 19, 2019)

Donutz said:


> It sounds like you are fully committed to learning to ride, which is a good thing, and 90% of the journey. Consider looking into the Snowboard Addiction subscription. Several of us on this board are subscribers. The vids are good, and will give you valuable pointers that might not be intuitively obvious. And they cover everything from rank beginner stuff all the way to jibbing and jumps.
> 
> Also, I don't know how your local mountain handles lessons, but at Seymour they charge a ton less for group lessons (per person) than for privates. A couple of times I've managed to be the only person in a group lesson, which gave me a private lesson for a group rate. If you can eyeball the crowds and pick a time, it might be worth trying. Hell, even being in a lesson with one other person would be ok.
> 
> Also, 25 times over 3 years means you're spending half of each season re-learning what you forgot over the summer. If you get a good instructor, a lesson will give you a full season's worth of advancement in a day. Decide beforehand if you're a reductionist or holistic learner and ask for an instructor that matches up. Getting someone who tells you to "feel the snow" when you want the technique broken down to its mechanics is not helpful (my wife had that one time. The cursing was epic).


Yes yes very determined to learn! I think it is much cheaper for group lessons so maybe that’s the better option. Yeah I’d need it broken down for me not some feel the snow type shit lol. It doesn’t work that way for me. I had to learn to turn on my own and figured it out after my 3rd tim which felt amazing to make progress. Will definitely look into the Snowboard Addiction subscription thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Changa_Mama (Jan 19, 2019)

speedjason said:


> Changa_Mama said:
> 
> 
> > Okay. =/ kind of discouraging but like I said I’ve been thrown on huge mountains and had to get down them so I did what I knew how and it helped me get more comfortable on the board. It’s not a race though. I’ll get it down soon. Thanks
> ...


I understand. The info you just provided is super helpful going to practice that when I go next. It’s kind of what I was working on last time. Need to get my weight and body shifting properly. Hell yeah thank you!


----------



## Changa_Mama (Jan 19, 2019)

chomps1211 said:


> @Donutz has some good points. If you're there on a Sunday? That's often a good time to schedule a group lesson.
> 
> Last time I did that I was the only person in the group... Either way, it's likely to be a smaller group on Sun than on Fri! ( Also, if he/she is a good instructor, tip them!) They don't get paid sqwat compared to the cost of lessons. Resort keeps that money.
> 
> Also,... as Donutz mentioned, if you aren't gelling with your instructor? Don't be afraid to ask for someone else. It's your money & your ass falling in the snow.


Sounds good chomps and donutz (great usernames btw) gonna head up on a Sunday one of these weeks and see what’s poppin’ ? try and get me a private group lesson lol


----------



## Changa_Mama (Jan 19, 2019)

Donutz said:


> It sounds like you are fully committed to learning to ride, which is a good thing, and 90% of the journey. Consider looking into the Snowboard Addiction subscription. Several of us on this board are subscribers. The vids are good, and will give you valuable pointers that might not be intuitively obvious. And they cover everything from rank beginner stuff all the way to jibbing and jumps.
> 
> Also, I don't know how your local mountain handles lessons, but at Seymour they charge a ton less for group lessons (per person) than for privates. A couple of times I've managed to be the only person in a group lesson, which gave me a private lesson for a group rate. If you can eyeball the crowds and pick a time, it might be worth trying. Hell, even being in a lesson with one other person would be ok.
> 
> Also, 25 times over 3 years means you're spending half of each season re-learning what you forgot over the summer. If you get a good instructor, a lesson will give you a full season's worth of advancement in a day. Decide beforehand if you're a reductionist or holistic learner and ask for an instructor that matches up. Getting someone who tells you to "feel the snow" when you want the technique broken down to its mechanics is not helpful (my wife had that one time. The cursing was epic).


Just called my local mountain in Vegas and these are the rates: 2Hr private is $175, 3Hr is $250 and full day is $500. Not sure if this is expensive or not. NO group lessons are offered ? might just have to cough up the money for a 2 or 3 hour. It’ll be worth it I’m sure.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Changa_Mama said:


> Just called my local mountain in Vegas and these are the rates: 2Hr private is $175, 3Hr is $250 and full day is $500. Not sure if this is expensive or not. NO group lessons are offered ? might just have to cough up the money for a 2 or 3 hour. It’ll be worth it I’m sure.


I feel like 2-3 hours will be enough since you're just trying to establish basics. That said, I think you could learn toe edge yourself and save the lessons for when you have a bit more experience. I think it seems like the big thing right now for you is the mental block on the toe edge. Maybe go next time and really try to nail the toe edge transition, and if you still can't get it, then pick up the lesson.

Prices are pretty standard. Maybe a little on the pricey side depending on the skill of the instructor.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Changa_Mama said:


> Thanks guys. I didn’t realize there was a middle I guess haha! Lessons definitely have to happen soon.
> Here is a video of me last year about mine 9th or 10th time boarding (I’m in pink) My friend was trying to teach me toes. I have made some progress since this and go much faster now/have which is fuuuun ?
> 
> Please pick me apart and tell me what you see I’m doing wrong. Looks like my knees aren’t bent enough as well?
> ...


I remember way back when when I was learning that I would get stuck on my heelside edge and not be able to transition to my toes. What helped me was to extend both arms and that would help balance me, also get lower and when you are going to make that transition kind of stand up a little bit to help unweight the board, pivot on your front foot while kicking out the back and you should be well on your way to your toes. Your also going to travel the same way as your shoulder is pointing, so if you point your hand with a straight elbow it will essentially be pointing your shoulder in the right direction.
At least thats how I personally overcame that heel to toe transition. I have never had a lesson so not sure if that is like the proper way or whatever. Something to at least try if your going to ride before you get a lesson.

Also go for the 2 hour lesson, that was you won't be too spent to take the afternoon to take a few runs and let that lesson sink in.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

A two-hour lesson will be fine, if you can specify to them where you are skills-wise and what you want to learn, and get an appropriate instructor. It will give you enough information to keep you busy the rest of the season, practicing.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

FWIW, I was self-taught, and caught on pretty quickly, if you define "caught on" as being able to get down greens and blues in reasonable control. But like a lot of self-taught people, I self-learned a lot of bad habits that I had to un-learn. I've been generally taking one private lesson (sometimes at group rates) per year, to identify any riding issues and figure out what is the "next level" to try for.

BTW, the rates at Whistler this year for the '4-MAX' lessons (these prices are in Canadian, I'm pretty sure): Half-day $795, Full-day $995. No other options offered. I think this is new with the Vail assimilation.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Saw this thread early this AM but twas too busy getting 140 kids on the hill. Since most of these so called snowboard enthusiasts have only presented you with advice....

Please allow me to introduce myself
I'm a man of wealth and taste
I've been around for a long, long year

So let me present you with some actual instruction from the school of no lessons/self taught...:hairy:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Also, 25 times over 3 years means you're spending half of each season re-learning what you forgot over the summer. If you get a good instructor, a lesson will give you a full season's worth of advancement in a day.


^ This.

Many here are self taught and learned to ride nonetheless, but I think the key there is the number of days one can ride. If you ride a lot of days, few days lost to get muscle memory back on track and refresh the dos and don'ts you forgot over sumner isn't a biggy, as you have plenty of more days ahead to progress. But if you only get a handful days a season? You'll get stuck with a very shallow learning curve.




Changa_Mama said:


> Just called my local mountain in Vegas and these are the rates: 2Hr private is $175, 3Hr is $250 and full day is $500. Not sure if this is expensive or not. NO group lessons are offered ? might just have to cough up the money for a 2 or 3 hour. It’ll be worth it I’m sure.





Donutz said:


> BTW, the rates at Whistler this year for the '4-MAX' lessons (these prices are in Canadian, I'm pretty sure): Half-day $795, Full-day $995. No other options offered. I think this is new with the Vail assimilation.


Wow... those prices are pretty steep. Interesting. FWIW, Switzerland is considered a high price country (leading the Big Mac Price index) but compared to your prices, lessons seem quite cheap. Do your prices include the pass?

At our mtn, 2hr private are 150$, a half day private is 215$, a full day 410$. You can bring along a second person to join the lesson if you want for 15 bucks which makes it an interesting option for friends or a couple.
A half day group lesson is 60$.


Anyhow, OP, even if costly, I think a lesson is good invested money. Since it hasn't clicked with turning yet, (as others mentioned, after 10d, it should have, i.e. your friends couldn't explain it, you're stuck), an instructors will _see_ what your issue is, and can break down the movements into pieces you can practice afterwards on your own.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Changa_Mama said:


> Okay. =/ kind of discouraging but like I said I’ve been thrown on huge mountains and had to get down them so I did what I knew how and it helped me get more comfortable on the board. It’s not a race though. I’ll get it down soon. Thanks


Yeah,... _nobody_ here wants to discourage you. In fact, if some of our advice seems a little rough, it's only cuz we want you to succeed. 

I applaud your being able to "get down" the mountain any way you could after being thrown into the deep end like that. The truth is,.. you're _not_ the first person we've heard that kind of thing from. 

It's why we generally discourage friends and BF's/GF's from trying to teach their significant others. (That has wrecked more than a few relationships!). 

But more to the point, except for maybe a few rare, exceptional, natural athletes,.. being thrown into the deep end like that is usually counter productive. :blink:

Ppl can & do develop bad habits. They get frightened and develop various mental blocks that can be _very_ difficult to overcome!!!
(...believe me, I know!!) :shrug:

Right now, based solely on you short vid and the description of your difficulties? I *really* feel lessons will benefit you greatly. 

You've done _really well_ to keep your stoke & commitment to learn as high as you have considering the difficulties you've encountered in trying to progress. (...plus, Vegas???? I didn't even know they had a resort within easy traveling distance. Not usually the place one thinks of when talking snowsports.) lol :shrug:
@wrathfuldeity's "Creepy Basement Video" is an excellent reference for how you want to manage & position your body for optimum balance & riding. Committing those techniques to memory will surely help you your next trip out. 

I still believe you NEED lessons if you want to progress and get past this point your stuck at!!! It's not meant as an insult to the progress you've made up to this point. But even you admit,.. what little progress there is has been slow & painful in coming!! 

You've tried the (boy) friends & family method. :laugh: Now try this!! Get that first 2-3 hour lesson and see if it doesn't work to shoot you right past the obstacles you've been stuck behind! 

Regardless of whether or not certain advice sometimes seems harsh or overly tough,..? One thing you can be certain of, We _all_ want to see you STOKED & succeeding!! :cheer:


----------



## Damaged (Feb 23, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> You've done _really well_ to keep your stoke & commitment to learn as high as you have considering the difficulties you've encountered in trying to progress. (...plus, Vegas???? I didn't even know they had a resort within easy traveling distance. Not usually the place one thinks of when talking snowsports.) lol :shrug:


Resort in Vegas? That's what I thought a few years until I went there and did my Avalanche level 1 there. It's like less than hour drive from the strip and super easy drive. Not a large place but it has avalanche terrain just uphill from the lifts. They actually have a big gun/cannon used for avalanche control. There was an avalanche back in mid-2000 there apparently where a kid was riding up the chairlift and an avalanche basically swept him off the chair and killed him. We took that lift up (Bluebird I believe) and when you're up like 20 feet up off the ground you realize it must've been pretty big.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Fuck the lessons.............I say.........put yer hair up......in a couple of pigtails............smile @ every snowboarder you see...........hand out some barley pops........before long......you'll have a plethora of advice and a bunch of new friends..........


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Saw this thread early this AM but twas too busy getting 140 kids on the hill. Since most of these so called snowboard enthusiasts have only presented you with advice....
> 
> Please allow me to introduce myself
> I'm a man of wealth and taste
> ...


Pleased to meet you
Hope you guess my name
But what's puzzling you
is the nature of my game


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Seems like stones are rolling in here


----------



## Changa_Mama (Jan 19, 2019)

neni said:


> ^ This.
> 
> Many here are self taught and learned to ride nonetheless, but I think the key there is the number of days one can ride. If you ride a lot of days, few days lost to get muscle memory back on track and refresh the dos and don'ts you forgot over sumner isn't a biggy, as you have plenty of more days ahead to progress. But if you only get a handful days a season? You'll get stuck with a very shallow learning curve.
> 
> ...


I thought the price seemed a bit high. Just called them again and they said I can split the lesson between 1-4 people to bring the price down! after I get in some more practice on my own I will forsure have my friend and I do a few lessons. I am confident about being able to get traverse toe sliding/falling leaf toe side down the mountain (not sure which is the proper terminology) as I believe this should be the first step to get comfortable on my toes  I was trying to skip a step! not even knowing haha way too eager to get where I want to be. Been watching videos on S turns as well as riding toe side down the mountain. The visualization with the description of body movements helps so much. One step at a time  Thank you!


----------



## Changa_Mama (Jan 19, 2019)

Donutz said:


> FWIW, I was self-taught, and caught on pretty quickly, if you define "caught on" as being able to get down greens and blues in reasonable control. But like a lot of self-taught people, I self-learned a lot of bad habits that I had to un-learn. I've been generally taking one private lesson (sometimes at group rates) per year, to identify any riding issues and figure out what is the "next level" to try for.
> 
> BTW, the rates at Whistler this year for the '4-MAX' lessons (these prices are in Canadian, I'm pretty sure): Half-day $795, Full-day $995. No other options offered. I think this is new with the Vail assimilation.


Okay I just called the mountain to inquire about private lessons being able to be split and they said 1-4 people can be in each "private" lesson! Works for me because I can split it with a chick friend of mine who just started learning. YAY!



chomps1211 said:


> Yeah,... _nobody_ here wants to discourage you. In fact, if some of our advice seems a little rough, it's only cuz we want you to succeed.
> 
> I applaud your being able to "get down" the mountain any way you could after being thrown into the deep end like that. The truth is,.. you're _not_ the first person we've heard that kind of thing from.
> 
> ...



I totally understand where you guys are coming from. I guess I was just so proud of being able to do even what I can do that I felt like I hadn't made any progress. Yep! Lee Canyon is the local mountain here up by Mount Charleston. Its not a huge mountain but great for practice. My ex boyfriend was not very patient with me and screamed at me when I couldn't turn properly, hence why I got comfortable falling leaf to turn directions because it was easy lol had to keep up with the boys! He did get me into snowboarding though and I am eternally grateful for that piece of shit (only regarding snowboarding, he was not nice) Now to learn on my own/with instructors 



mojo maestro said:


> Fuck the lessons.............I say.........put yer hair up......in a couple of pigtails............smile @ every snowboarder you see...........hand out some barley pops........before long......you'll have a plethora of advice and a bunch of new friends..........


HAHA! Too funny because I really do meet a lot of helpful people up on the mountain. Giving me tips and such, showing me how they move. It's great! 



Rip154 said:


> Seems like stones are rolling in here


I'm having lots of fun chatting with everyone here, learning little by little and getting pro advice. new here...apologies if I am boring you.



wrathfuldeity said:


> Saw this thread early this AM but twas too busy getting 140 kids on the hill. Since most of these so called snowboard enthusiasts have only presented you with advice....
> 
> Please allow me to introduce myself
> I'm a man of wealth and taste
> ...



thank you very very much!


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Changa_Mama said:


> Rip154 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like stones are rolling in here
> ...


 Will admit I was bored, but not from the thread. That was just to the guys who started quoting Sympathy for the Devil lyrics Just keep up the work on edges and build strength around the ancle joint. Once you got the balance even at high speed, you'll never catch an edge. Squatting and leaning inwards in steeps so you can support yourself with one hand is great for learning, plus it builds more leg strength. When you are confident you won't let go of the edge, linking turns is just a matter of pointing it down hill.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

mojo maestro said:


> Fuck the lessons.............I say.........put yer hair up......in a couple of pigtails............smile @ every snowboarder you see...........hand out some barley pops........before long......you'll have a plethora of advice and a bunch of new friends..........




:facepalm3:


----------

